# Sprout Got Grounded



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, Jacki and I have done a pretty good job of keeping Sprout's breeder a secret. As I drove away from the airport this morning, I was laughing that today would be the day to tell all. Well, it wasn't to be. Sprout is fine, but the airline was being overly cautious. 
Sprout and I got up at four this morning to get ready for our trip to the airport. He was bouncing around, happy as usual. I packed his new bed and some of his toys to put in with him. While I was getting ready, he went back for a second breakfast (when I wasn't looking), and boy was that a mistake. By the time I got to the airport with him, he had pretty much deposited it in his bed. Yes, this tough little guy got car sick. I ditched the bed and put a cloth pad in his crate. We went through the check-in, I paid, and left. As I drove out, I called Jacki to tell her he was on his way. I stopped to eat breakfast (my reward to myself for getting up so early), then headed home. About ten miles from home, I get a call from the airport that he was taken off the plane because he was throwing up a lot. So, I go back for him. He had thrown up a tiny bit in the crate, but nothing like what I was lead to believe. His bedding was white, and the proof they were not truthful was on the bedding. So, three hours from the time we left to go to the airport, we made it back home. Sprout ran in with his tail wagging, glad to see his friends. It was a hard thing to have to call Jacki and tell her what was going on, knowing how excited she has been about his arrival. I am trying to get him on another airline so he will arrive later today, but it may be too cold when the sun goes down. That was why I was shipping him so early this morning. But, I thought it was time to tell all of you what is going on. This is the same airline who took one of my pups off the plane last year because she was "bleeding profusely". That time, I had to drive almost 100 miles to get her (as I dropped her off on my way out of town), and I was scared all the way there. Well, that dog had two drops of blood on her pad where her toenail had been cut too short. I'm glad they are cautious, and it's good to know they do look out for the animals, but hard on breeders and new owners when they overreact.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Too bad for Jacki, but *wow*, won't she be getting a beautiful puppy!! How nice for you, too - knowing that Sprout will be going to such a loving home. I pray for a safe flight, as soon as it is possible.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ah ha! I knew it all along!!! OK, not really, but I had a strong suspicion...how cool is all this?? I mean, Sprout being of your own! How neat! I'm sorry to hear about the set-back. What next? Poor Jacki--well, you guys did everything you could...hoping it all works out really soon!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry Jacki.. I hope he gets to you soon...








ANDREA~


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh no!! That little rascal trying to eat a double breakfast! 

Hopefully he can be at his new home this evening or tomorrow. Good luck!!!








to Sprout and good travel vibes!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Well ... now you all know!







I am sitting here at work TRYING to concentrate and get myself psyched up for a full day of work in case Sprout can't get on another flight. Not working too well, as you can imagine!!!









Thanks for all the kind messages today, I have enjoyed reading them and I hope to have a happy update very soon!!







I pray that the update will come today, but if not, it will be soon!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update Happy! I'm sorry that you've had so much trouble. Maybe Sprout had a case of queasy nerves, poor thing.







I hope he gets to Jacki soon! Keep us posted.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

OH NOOOOOOOOO
I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOO Sorry!! 
What a dissappointment


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am just reading this news......after I sent Faye a PM asking her if she was Sprout's breeder. LOL. Atlanta was the dead giveaway. Anyway Jacki and Faye, I'm sorry this didn't work out for this morning. I'm sure that Delta (and all other airlines) just can't afford the liability of a dog that could possibly become distressed while in their care. I wish I could think of a great idea for you.......


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Well ... now you all know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Jacki there is one I can make that gets into Boston at eight tonight. I'm thinking the temperature will be too cold by then. What do you think? Want to try tomorrow or Saturday?


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=339291
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Boston tonight is too cold, let's try for the soonest possible flight after that!! The low for Boston tonight is to be 29. Tomorrow works all right, Saturday MAY work better .... but I'll work things out either way, to get my boy!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oooooh i just KNEW it! the way you two were talking in super-secret-code...didnt fool me LOL or i'm just a lucky guesser








i am soooooooo excited for jackie, i hope she shows up with a ton of video crew. heck, call the airport and say "britney's coming to pick up her puppy!" and then we'll have world-wide video footage!





















just an idea, haha

i cant wait for babysprout pics!!!!!

ann marie and the "you're SURE he's not coming to live HERE? okay, then... ME TOO!! YAY for Miss Jackie and Spout!!!!!" buttercup


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry that Sprout couldn't fly today but I just know he'll be to his new home soon.

I think it's so cool that he was purchased from a breeder on this site. I know I just got Molly but I look forward to working with a breeder here when I'm ready for my next puppy (or retired dog). Since we were dogless for years and now have 2 I have to really decide if 3s for me.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> oooooh i just KNEW it! the way you two were talking in super-secret-code...didnt fool me LOL or i'm just a lucky guesser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if we could get Jacki to shave her head, we might pull it off with the camera crews.
















We have decided on a Saturday flight into Boston. The other option was for me to get up at four again in the morning (and try to stay awake to see patients later in the day). It would also mean Jacki taking off a good bit of the day. But, with Saturday, I won't have to get him to the airport until around eight-thirty, and Jacki can pick him up without missing work. This airline doesn't take reservations for pets, so I'll just go early enough to be first there with him.

So, all you SM friends, pray that it works for Sprout and Jacki on Saturday.

On, and on an update, he's been her long enought that he has "sprouted". I refer to him as "butterbean" as he is no longer a "sprout".





> I'm so sorry that Sprout couldn't fly today but I just know he'll be to his new home soon.
> 
> I think it's so cool that he was purchased from a breeder on this site. I know I just got Molly but I look forward to working with a breeder here when I'm ready for my next puppy (or retired dog). Since we were dogless for years and now have 2 I have to really decide if 3s for me.
> 
> ...



Well, there are more to come. I have others who will be getting pups from me soon. I just ask that they keep it quiet until arrival.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Just an update ... I don't think I'll be shaving my head Britney-style to attract those camera crews (my poor hair has been through enough bad haircuts since my wedding!!! LOL)














But we'll have the welcome wagon headed to the airport for Sprout's arrival (parents, sister, hubby, etc.)!!! 

We are looking toward the weekend very hopefully! Saturday looks like good temperatures and a good flight schedule to get him here during the milder hours of day. 

Sprout has no idea, of course, how much he is loved and how he has been wanted and waited for. He is just enjoying playing with his friends!








I am very blessed that he is with someone who loves him and is willing to go through all this to get him here!
















It is so strange -- we had a mild, 50-degree winter until Sprout was about 11 weeks old. And then BAM -- the cold hit with full force and has not let us see much relief since then. Finally things are easing up. 

Keep your fingers crossed for the weekend. I'll keep you all posted, and this group will be among the first to know when that precious baby is in my arms!







He is worth the wait.









Now, I'd better throw myself into work ... I've kind of been "checked out" this morning, as you can imagine!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I have lost track of time. How old is Sprout now? I sure hope the weather works out for Saturday. I wish Jacki could just fly somewhere and meet you and take him with her. Or, maybe when she moved from the witchy landlord place, she should have moved to a place further down South. LOL!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Jacki--why am I not recalling that you were from Boston?????? Whereabouts?? (you can PM me if you don't want to post it here...) Anyway, yes, the winter was UNUSUALLY MILD up until just a few weeks ago and then it went into sub-arctic mode. Good news is that average temps for February here are typically in the 40's and the weather pattern we are in now is looking that way farily consistantly for the next several days...it still gets real chilly at night, though...anyway, best of luck--we will all be holding our breath...





> Just an update ... I don't think I'll be shaving my head Britney-style to attract those camera crews (my poor hair has been through enough bad haircuts since my wedding!!! LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Jacki, I am sorry the flight didn't work out for today, but in a way it's good that the airline is erring on the side of caution too, and Faye let's hope that everything works out well and little Sprout can be on his way to his new mommy, Jacki, very soon


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry that there has been a snag but I'm sure it'll all work out. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh no! Sorry to hear about the delay with Sprout.







I hope he can get to his new home soon!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just a little stick in the spokes. Sprout will be home, in your arms, before you know it


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm soooooo excited for you & can't even imagine the anticipation...especially with the delay! Hope things work well for Sat & the weather cooperates!!! I'm really envious too! *IF* I ever get another puppy, I would dearly LOVE to get one from Faye!</span>


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

that is sooooooooo awesome that jacki got a puppy from you!!! how exciting!! lets hope little sprout gets to go to his forever home soon!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Jacki, sorry but you know Faye will do her best. And boy am I jealous!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I suspected Sprout was a Happy B baby.







How nice that is. Sorry about the delay, hope nothing goes wrong Sat., the suspense is hard me too. My hubbie took off work to take me to the airport in Nashville to pick up Hannah, but that didn't work out & we ended up driving 400 miles & meeting up in Ms. to get her.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL I had such a funny feeling that you were her breeder too!!! I am so happy for you both, because how nice is it that she knows you and stuff from SM! Great!~
Anyway I am sure Jacki is so excited about getting her little Sprout!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=339321
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I know how to keep my mouth shut!







I must dream for now but I know the day will come. Molly is a handful so all my efforts are going to her right now.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Dagnabit! I was hoping for pictures of the first meeting!

Oh faye and jacki, you forgot to mention that Sprout is half brother to my very own little paper-eating Caddy. So Sprout has SM relatives too!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Was so curious to know who your breeder was. I knew you had been very selective. Congrats and fingers crossed for Sat.
Aimee


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so happy for you. I can't wait to watch him grow up!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Dagnabit! I was hoping for pictures of the first meeting!
> 
> Oh faye and jacki, you forgot to mention that Sprout is half brother to my very own little paper-eating Caddy. So Sprout has SM relatives too![/B]



Jacki has been warned about the habits of Sprout's relatives. His full sister from last year's breeding, Emma, is not only a paper shredder, but a pack rat. And, she has those same Caddy eyes.

For those who may be concerned for Sprout's welfare....He is just fine, and has been since I picked him up. The spot on the pad indicated about a teaspoon of throw up. He did pee on the pad so the idiot might have thought that was throw up. Anyway, we're flying American instead of Comair next time.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awww Sorry to hear about this setback Jacki - but I'm sure little Sprout is worth it!!!

Faye, sorry you had such a long journey this morning, I guess the airline were TOO cautious but in some cases that can't be a bad thing ....


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, guess I truly am a member of the Clueless Club because I didn't even have an inkling!!! Jacki, how lucky you are to be getting a pup that you know has been treated with tender, loving care since his birth. Keeping my fingers crossed that it works out that Sprout can go from one loving home to another on Sat.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Is is Saturday yet?

If good things come to those who wait, Sprout must be fantabulous!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

As I was driving to work this morning I was thinking about Sprout being in Jacki's arms by the time I got home from work. I'm so surprised that there were complications with the flight but am glad to hear that he's okay. 

Jacki, you must be over the moon with excitement. TWO more sleeps and he'll be with you and we'll get to see pics!!!!!!!!









Cathy


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

What a delay








So sorry that you have to wait, but there is a bright side....
at least you will have Saturday and Sunday with Sprout, and
you will not have to go to work









...and champagne is better on a Saturday









Again, so sorry for the let down, I know how excited you are








This is just another "homecoming entry" in Sprout's journal.
Yeah, that's it...you will have lots of story ideas for those books
about Sprout


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the delay in you getting little Sprout Jacki. There must be a reason it happened this way but hard on both you and Faye. Am anxiously awaiting pictures of you and Sprout.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Faye, Dear Jacki,



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW











I am so sorry for the delay and dissappointment. Jacki keep in mind, everything happens for a reason, yet we may never come to understand THAT reason. I know that doesn't help, but...oh heck, it just sucks for both of you.



LOVE TO YOU BOTH!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Jacki....oh, I'm so excited for you and so extremely happy for you, my dear. Hubby and I have been in airports and planes this past month on business, busy month, more, than at home. (Bless her heart, my mother watches my babies, at my home.) 

Congratulations!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Can I come to Logan and greet sprout too??

I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see pictures of his arrival, you have waited a very long time


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Can I come to Logan and greet sprout too??
> 
> I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see pictures of his arrival, you have waited a very long time
> 
> ...



I would love to see someone taking pictures of Jacki when Sprout arrives. When I get home from the airport tomorrow (need to go run an errand on the way home), I'll post the flight information. He will be traveling on American Airlines.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> Well, guess I truly am a member of the Clueless Club because I didn't even have an inkling!!! Jacki, how lucky you are to be getting a pup that you know has been treated with tender, loving care since his birth. Keeping my fingers crossed that it works out that Sprout can go from one loving home to another on Sat.[/B]


I guess I'm a member of the Clueless Club too. Hopefully in less than 24 hours, you'll be holding Sprout in your arms.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, here it is almost 4:30 am, and I sitting here wondering if the sun will shine warm enough in Boston. I checked the temperature in the area, and it's 11 degrees now in Manchester (the city we were to ship to).
Please, folks, pray for warm weather for Sprout so he can fly to Jacki.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Well, here it is almost 4:30 am, and I sitting here wondering if the sun will shine warm enough in Boston. I checked the temperature in the area, and it's 11 degrees now in Manchester (the city we were to ship to).
> Please, folks, pray for warm weather for Sprout so he can fly to Jacki.[/B]


Well good morning Faye & Sprout, I am keeping everything crossed everything goes well for everyone this morning!! (thats really weird for me to say, it's 9.40 pm Sat in Syd!)

Boston - bring out the sunshine!!! Manchester - get warm!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I'll certainly pray that all goes well and little Sprout can finally make his jounery to his new home and mommy today


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Me too! I'm staying up late hoping he gets on that flight!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Keeping my fingers crossed for TODAY


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We want to see pictures too!!! How long of a plane trip is it?

Happy journey Sprout.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Is today the day!!! I hope so Jacki..I will be praying he finally is
in your arms today..

Now all we need is pictures








ANDREA~


----------

